# Ideas please



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

ok, bf tested today and the guy in the gym stated it was 14%. I am gutted I thought it was lower than that. I weighed this morning and I am 13st 5lbs.

training is going very well, weights lifted are going up and cardio is spot on (3 miles in 18.54)

so where am I going wrong? Typical days food is

4 egg and mush omlette

protein shake

mixed salad and meat

pwo shake with honey

mixed salad or veg and meat.

i am not eating (or very very rarely) pasta,rice,pots,bread

my aim is 10% bf

help needed ladies and gents.

I thought it would be lower as the abs are through (see pic ) but he said the figure went up due to carrying bf on the bicep and tricep areas?

So what next?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

14%?! Was that on electronic scales? Mate, from your pic I'd say you're there or near enough to your target of 10% anyway. Don't be disheartened, but the pic is not of someone with 14% IMO.

BUMP for other opinions.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

:withstupi i'd say ur about 10% mate imo


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If that's 14%, DB must be about 150% 

Seriously, you are a fair bit leaner than 14%. 10% sounds closer.


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

No mate taken with big silver calipers that have the needle gauge on them. The guy does compete himself so should know but i wouls love him to be wrong. LOL


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

firemansam said:


> No mate taken with big silver calipers that have the needle gauge on them. The guy does compete himself so should know but i wouls love him to be wrong. LOL


He's wrong


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmm post some more pics man... bump for jimmy and pscarb as they're the only guys that have been in single figures outta us lot!lol may be able to tell more!

u say cardio is spot on.... it may be mate but chop and change it up keep ur body guessin mate.. so one day walk/ride /row etc...


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Another pic that may show it better around the love handles. I don't think I am 10% but didn't think it was 14% LOL


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Training is weights mon, wed, fri. with tabats rowing straight after. then cardio on Tues, Thurs, sat which can be any thing from a timed 3 miler (treadmill) or 1hr bike, 1hr Treadmill run


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Well well , sorry just noticed this is in the wrong section LOl It was late last night. any chance someone can pop it into the relevant section please. Thanks.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look good, but your never 14%.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

What was his test 3 point or 5 point

I was taught to take bf% with calipers and chefx pointed me in the direction of a web site http://www.battlezinc.com/bodyfatcalc.asp take the measurments there and it gives you

Parillo

Parillo et al

etc etc

and then it works out the average, last time i took it it was about 9.4% and I would say your about the same or lower in as far as the abs showing. Look at the pics i posted in the 6th June thread and compare (or maybe someone can put both pics up together) and i am sure you will see you are most likely under 10% BF


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

I think it was four points he took. Are there any tests that can be done on your own other than the suprailiac?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Why are you worrying about the numbers anyway?

Seriously you look fantastic, it doesn't matter if the calipers say 10%, 14% or 24% aside from you and the guy that measured you who is ever going to know and what difference would it make to them if they did.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

True what grid says and aslong as next time you go its done the same you can see if yo have gained or dropped BF


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Agree with gridlock, why worry about the numbers, you could be 4% bf and still look like sh*t, as long as you look good in the mirror why worry?


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

All valid points guys but you know what it is like. you have a goal and a figure in your head and I just thought i was closer to it than i seem to be. but i hear what you are all saying.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well from the pics you are at target BF%


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

cheers mate


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I think you look in very good condition mate, definitley below 14%, personally I look quite lean at any less than 14%.

Congrats, Jock


----------



## woody (Jul 25, 2005)

alright guys i'm gonna say 14 kooks about right to me.firstly 8 to 10 is olympic athelete standards second none of us can guess your bodyfat mate third what sort of b/f test machine did you use????


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

im 14% and your a hell of a lot leaner tham me. i would agree with the above and say you 10% maybe 12% at the very most.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah,, I would say you are forsure below 14%,, and you are showing abs. I was mesured at 13%,, and you are leaner than I.

Shawn


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

4 points using the harpenden calipers I think he said they were called, supposed to be pretty accurate.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he used the calipers wrong,, because noway you are 14%.. Unless he was looking at different numbers


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

dirtride said:


> I think he used the calipers wrong,, because noway you are 14%.. Unless he was looking at different numbers


It doesnt take much for the calipers/measurer to be out

and yes the harpenden calipers are the uk industry standard for calipers


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> What was his test 3 point or 5 point
> 
> I was taught to take bf% with calipers and chefx pointed me in the direction of a web site http://www.battlezinc.com/bodyfatcalc.asp take the measurments there and it gives you
> 
> ...


Got 12.3% using this site.

Would you say thats about right for someone whose bottom abs arent quite defined?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> Why are you worrying about the numbers anyway?
> 
> Seriously you look fantastic, it doesn't matter if the calipers say 10%, 14% or 24% aside from you and the guy that measured you who is ever going to know and what difference would it make to them if they did.


What he said


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

McRoNiX said:


> Got 12.3% using this site.
> 
> Would you say thats about right for someone whose bottom abs arent quite defined?


It certainly sounds more likely than FS's 14% with pretty clear ab definition


----------

